# XJ-01 Wireless Fishfinder



## TomausKerpen (2. Januar 2019)

Fishfinder XJ-01

https://www.ebay.de/itm/100m-Smart-Fischfinder-Funk-Sonar-Sensor-Transducer-Echolot-LCD-Rechargeable/183581719510?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=2&asc=20160608105753&meid=c827598f8d424e24a608e3cf22cf48e7&pid=100012&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=183600652688&itm=183581719510&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985

Liebe Angelboardler, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Ich hab mir bei Ebay das oben näher bezeichnete Gerät gekauft. Ich möchte es eigentlich nur dazu nutzen, mir ein Bild von der Struktur des See`s zu machen, an dem ich seit einem Jahr angel. Wenn es diesen Zweck erfüllt, bin ich schon zufrieden. Es ist heute angekommen und ich möchte es in den nächsten am See testen. Weiß jemand, ob es im Netz eine Anleitung auf Deutsch gibt? Ich habe leider nichts finden können. Danke schonmal.

Tom


----------



## trawar (2. Januar 2019)

Frag doch am besten den Verkäufer


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Januar 2019)

TomausKerpen schrieb:


> Fishfinder XJ-01
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/100m-Smart-Fischfinder-Funk-Sonar-Sensor-Transducer-Echolot-LCD-Rechargeable/183581719510?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=2&asc=20160608105753&meid=c827598f8d424e24a608e3cf22cf48e7&pid=100012&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=183600652688&itm=183581719510&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985
> 
> ...



Hallo,

soweit mir bekannt ist, stellt das Fehlen einer deutschsprachigen Betriebsanleitung einen erheblichen Mangel dar, man kann den Kauf also rückgängig machen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## TomausKerpen (2. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich will das Gerät ja grundsätzlich behalten und nicht zurück geben. Meine Frage ging ja auch in Richtung einer deutschsprachigen Anleitung. Bei You-Tube finde ich auch nichts. Na ja, ich suche mal weiter. Dankeschön dennoch.


----------



## TeeHawk (3. Januar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> soweit mir bekannt ist, stellt das Fehlen einer deutschsprachigen Betriebsanleitung einen erheblichen Mangel dar, man kann den Kauf also rückgängig machen.
> 
> ...



Das Teil ist aus Hong Kong bestellt worden. Also war das mit der Anleitung wohl vorhersehbar...


----------



## trawar (3. Januar 2019)

Ich hab auch noch son ding von Signstek F001 irgendwo rum fliegen, was kann man denn überhaupt einstellen das man eine Anleitung bräuchte?


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Januar 2019)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Das Teil ist aus Hong Kong bestellt worden. Also war das mit der Anleitung wohl vorhersehbar...



Hallo,

in diesem Fall vielleicht vorhersehbar, trotzdem ein erheblicher Mangel, welcher eben einen Rücktritt vom Kauf ermöglichen würde. Ist aber eh obsolet, da Tom das Gerät ja behalten will.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## wobbler62 (3. Januar 2019)

Moin, sollte eigentlich intuitiv funftionieren - anknoten, rausballern - auf Display schauen, was sich so zeigt......


----------



## Pokolyt (3. Januar 2019)

Hallo Tom.
Was wiegt der Sensor?


----------



## trawar (3. Januar 2019)

Um einen überblick über die Struktur zu kriegen sollte es reichen.


----------



## TomausKerpen (7. Januar 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch son ding von Signstek F001 irgendwo rum fliegen, was kann man denn überhaupt einstellen das man eine Anleitung bräuchte?


Ob man evtl. von Fahrenheit auf Grad und von Fuß auch Meter umstellen kann. Geht wahrscheinlich nicht.



Pokolyt schrieb:


> Hallo Tom.
> Was wiegt der Sensor?


Genau 80 Gramm



wobbler62 schrieb:


> Moin, sollte eigentlich intuitiv funftionieren - anknoten, rausballern - auf Display schauen, was sich so zeigt......


Im Trocknen schon mal probiert. Am Mittwoch geht`s ans Wasser.


----------



## trawar (7. Januar 2019)

Die Einheiten kann man umstellen.


----------



## TomausKerpen (7. Januar 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Die Einheiten kann man umstellen.


Weißt Du, wie`s geht? Wäre dankbar für einen Tipp.


----------



## TomausKerpen (7. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube, ich hab`s gerade selbst und ohne Anleitung geschafft. Weiß leider nicht mehr genau wie, aber auf einmal stand da M und C. Danke Trawar.


----------



## trawar (7. Januar 2019)

Mein Menü in dem Ding ist komplett auf deutsch deshalb ist das kein Problem. 
Wie sieht dein menu denn aus?


----------



## TomausKerpen (7. Januar 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Mein Menü in dem Ding ist komplett auf deutsch deshalb ist das kein Problem.
> Wie sieht dein menu denn aus?


Bisher eben nicht alles auf Deutsch. Ist aber bis dahin auch egal. Den Rest versteht ich auch so. Wollte es ja eh hauptsächlich für die Tiefenbestimmung. Oder hast Du dennoch einen Tipp, wie ich alles auf Deutsch umstellen kann? Wäre ja kein Fehler.


----------



## trawar (8. Januar 2019)

Hast du gar keine Anleitung ?
Habe mal eine Englische Anleitung gefunden, da wird aber leider nichts davon erwähnt das man die Sprache umstellen kann.
Ist das Menü bei dir in Englisch?


----------



## TomausKerpen (8. Januar 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Hast du gar keine Anleitung ?
> Habe mal eine Englische Anleitung gefunden, da wird aber leider nichts davon erwähnt das man die Sprache umstellen kann.
> Ist das Menü bei dir in Englisch?



Jawohl, alles in Englisch. Ist ja auch nicht das große Problem, aber ne deutsche Anleitung wär nicht schlecht gewesen. Na ja, die Anzeige in Grad und Metern reicht vollkommen.


----------



## trawar (8. Januar 2019)

Ja dann sag mal wie das teil so ist wenn du es mal getestet hast, würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Localhorst (29. März 2019)

Hi, hast du das Gerät nun schon am Wasser testen können. Würde mich nämlich aus genau deinen Gründen und mit deinen Ansprüchen für so ein preiswertes Gerät interessieren.
Grüße
Localhorst


----------

